# Yard mastery soil test



## Cincinnati guy (Mar 6, 2018)

Can anyone help me along with my soil test? I'm really not sure where to start!

What can I put down for the sulfur since it's really low?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would look at sulphate of potash (SOP) from a local feed store. It will help your potassium and sulphur.


----------



## TroyScherer (Jul 17, 2018)

It looks to me like you N-P-K are all low. I would grab 12-12-12 or 15-15-15 or something that might have a little more K and use that. I think a balanced fert will help you more than anything.


----------

